# How to remove Waxy like coating from rosewood before restaining



## triplerr (Jul 20, 2008)

I would really appreciate input on how to refinish this Gudme Mobelfabrik table. The current red finish does not work with our dark mahogany chairs. Here is a little history on the table, Danish circa 1960, hardwood with (supposedly) a teak veneer on rosewood. I read about refinishing teak veneers using stripper, 0000 steel wool and 220+ sandpaper. I applied the stripper and began sanding, but the finished changed very little. I think took a metal scraper and ran it over the surface, not much there either. I then applied some pressure, that's when strips of waxy like material peeled back from the wood. It feels waxy and has a honeycomb like structure. The stripper is not effective at removing it without serious scraping. So here are my questions, what product should I use to remove the wax without having to scrape the wood like hell? What steps would you take after removing the wax to create a fantastic finish and do you think this piece has a veneer based on the pictures provided?

Thanks for your help, 
Robert


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

It appears to be a heavy film finish, either a pour on epoxy (bar top type), or a polyester lacquer, or an oil based varnish or polyurethane. If a solvent like acetone has no effect, and the stripper you used has little effect, you may need a better stripper. You might go to an automotive paint store, like the kind paint and bodymen buy from and ask for "Aircraft Stripper", comes in a blue can. It's very toxic (methylene chloride). Apply in a well ventilated area, use gauntlet gloves (for chemicals), and face and eye protection. It may require more than one application.

I've never seen this stuff in the box stores. Once you get it all off, and prepped to finish, you may like the natural look, which opens up the option of a variety of finishes that may appeal to you.


----------

